# red tailed oscars



## dead golfish (Apr 24, 2003)

I saw a couple of awsome fish at big als the other day they were 
red tailed oscars and I was wondering if anyone had any expierience 
with these fish or knew what tank size would be adequete for them.
For one of them.


----------



## spike (Nov 27, 2002)

most oscars can reach 12-14 inch and grow very very fast


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

and when they get big they love to eat


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

for one i say a 60 is enough..had one for a few years in a 60 and it did fine...they very nice and very dog like...


----------



## BUICKBOY (May 9, 2003)

Doubt it would be any different than any other oscar. Just look around on cichlid sites oscars must be one of then most popular pet fish.


----------



## dead golfish (Apr 24, 2003)

alright thnx for the info


----------



## piranha man (Jan 22, 2003)

oscars get 23 inches i have 2 blueberry oscars in a 125 gallon each 23 inches


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

piranha man said:


> oscars get 23 inches i have 2 blueberry oscars in a 125 gallon each 23 inches


 oh really, then lets see some pics


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

23" no more, no less - just 23"









its always the same and it never varies


----------

